
LucyPhone Waits On Hold for Customer Service for You - dkhan
http://lifehacker.com/5536977/lucyphone-waits-on-hold-for-customer-service-for-you
======
pmichaud
My questions are:

1) Does it work (technically)?

2) What is the business model? I suspect it has something to do with
collecting my phone number and tracking which companies I call, which I don't
like.

